# How to impress a new instructor the first time riding there?



## rideeverystride25 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I have my first eventing lesson tonight, well I've had hunter jumper lessons before but it has been a while. So just any little tips to not like impress but to show her I know what I'm doing . I don't want to be placed in a class that is below my ability, I like to be pushed . so just any tips to help show the instructor I know what I'm doing ?  ( and I mean I know what I'm doing I want them to notice I'm willing to work as hard as I need to to become the best rider possible )


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

If you want to impress an instructor do not try to show off. JUST LISTEN. If your instructor is a good one he/she will place you where you need to be. We ALL have things to learn about our seat. I would like to be riding my horses this year, in my small arena, at least, with just my seat. You may have a good seat, but pump your legs when you post, or don't sit deep enough, or need to develop balance without stirrups, or need to develop softer hands. Anybody can be taught to race a horse over jumps. A good rider learns to walk the course and add or subtract strides, and not interfere with the horse once the horse is committed to the jump. In the music world, filling in the holes in your ability is called, "spot practice." Once you spot practice the difficult passages in a piece of music, the whole piece comes together and is easy to play.
Your instructor will be MOST impressed with a student who listens and is respectful, with a good attitude.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Just listen to the instructor and do what is asked of you, no need to go out of your way to try and "prove yourself" any trainer worth a lick of salt is going to see what you can and can't do anyway. Just go in and think about riding don't get too stressed over trying to prove anything.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It will be obvious very quickly your skill level.
Much can even be learned about how your are on the ground before you even mount.
My concern is that you may not be as good as you think you are or you would not be concerned with this. That may cause a problem and you not having a good relationship with an instructor.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

The first lesson is just to view what the rider knows and where the short comings are. I take it you will be working on the flat? So things will be different. And stadium vs x-country has a few difference. Imho, If you 'try to impress' you are setting yourself up for problems imho. Do what the teacher asks, ask questions if you don't understand. Simple. (And perhaps at the end say you LOVE hard work and being challenged.)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

If this instructor is decent, they will know your abilities straight away. They will place you in a class that they see suitable for you and if you prove yourself, you will be moved up. Just ride to the best of your ability and listen to what the instructor tells you, you never know what you may learn.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

How did the lesson go?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

listen, do as he asks to the best of your ability, dont do anything you cant do just to show off, be yourself, and try your ultimate hardest - as these are indeed things you should be doing every time you ride.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Find an instructor who teaches beginners. Tell them you've never been on a horse before. That will impress them.

On a more serious note, if you're out to impress your instructor, you're doing something wrong. If you're impressing them, how much can they really have to teach you? Your teacher should be a better rider than you. You should be impressed by them and their awesomeness. You should be there to learn, not to show off and be told how fabulous you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerDays (Mar 25, 2014)

Just listen to the instructor and you should be fine! When I was riding for a new instructor for the first time I made sure if I didn't understand something I asked questions. The instructor had us (there were a couple other girls riding too) ride a course and she went over the order of the jumps, I got completely lost during her explanation and at the end she asked if there were any questions so I asked her to tell me the order again! I was really embarrassed to ask because I wanted to make a good impression on the instructor and seem like I had everything in the bag. Luckily, I did ask though because after she went through the course again with me she asked everyone if there were anymore questions and no one said they had any, so she asked this other girl to do the course first and the girl forgot the course in the middle of it! So I think I made a good impression by asking questions and following the instructors instructions. So just have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agongos (Oct 5, 2013)

keep a good attitude! chin up, really listen and try her techniques. ask her about what she is telling you so she knows you're listening. dont forget to smile!!


----------



## ridemcowgirl069 (Jul 29, 2013)

honestly the best thing you can do is ride like you do on any normal day. ive had new students that would try to ride perfectly and i wasnt able to see exactly what they needed help with. it would look like they needed to relax but i couldnt see how their normal riding position was and therefore it would take weeks before i could actually start working on what they truly needed. plus if you do get put in a lower class its actually a good thing. if you have a good instructor who wants to see you do your best youll actually get more attention in a lower class. some of my upper students dont even really need a real ridding lesson. its more like ok do what you do and if i see something that needs work ill let you know. best advice i can give is just ride and if theres anything you know you need to work on let the instructor know and make sure you always listen closely because instructors do not like to repeat themselves to more advanced riders because they are expected to already know whats going on. hope this helps


----------

